# Interesting Promo Video



## TMAA (Nov 10, 2009)

I never have seen a promo video like this before.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Nov 10, 2009)

TMAA said:


> I never have seen a promo video like this before.




I can take or leave the religion at the end, but nice action without a lot of theatrics.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 10, 2009)

MrBigglesworth said:


> I can take or leave the religion at the end, but nice action without a lot of theatrics.



All due respect to the GM in the video, I'm familiar with all of the techniques demonstrated, and I agree they're adequately done. However, I find the movements a bit stiff and slow. The practitioner is, like me, a largish man with some years on him, but it should be a lot sharper.


----------



## Wey (Nov 11, 2009)

The video has been taken down. Is there any where else we can watch it?


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello all,

The video has another link on youtube....

What I do find funny is that the original poster is in fact a member of the organization he is saying he has never seen such a promo for...


----------



## TMAA (Nov 17, 2009)

iron_ox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The video has another link on youtube....
> 
> What I do find funny is that the original poster is in fact a member of the organization he is saying he has never seen such a promo for...


 




 
Can anyone find another video like this one? 
I have not. So please let me know.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 17, 2009)

TMAA said:


> Can anyone find another video like this one?
> I have not. So please let me know.



http://www.youtube.com/user/tacticalhapkido

http://www.tacticalhapkido.com/tha_video.htm


----------

